# C is for CAROL! not Coach! (Dorbritz Content)



## CAROL! (Aug 20, 2010)

My jsw 

MRR HR7 et35 215/35 19R

Another truly amazing setup by Drew Dorbritz, more info here:
http://dorbritzdesigns.blogspot.com/2010/08/air-bag-build-on-vw-mk5-jsw.html


----------



## derryo (Apr 16, 2007)

Geeeeez that is clean. Me next dorbritz!!!


----------



## rickyislazy (Mar 24, 2008)

:thumbup:


----------



## Still Fantana (Jul 16, 2008)

Looks great Carol, Drew had told me about this idea awhile back, glad it worked out so stunningly!!

The MRRs look insane on the JSW too :beer::beer:


----------



## dorbritz (Mar 9, 2007)

derryo said:


> Geeeeez that is clean. Me next dorbritz!!!


Please, call me Drew 


Carol, like I said before. One of my favorites so far.:thumbup:


----------



## nap83 (Jun 24, 2007)

Texas does the VW on Air right...

Jesus that JSW is stunnning.


----------



## NJbean89MK5 (Sep 25, 2009)

:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## vdubbinn8611 (Apr 14, 2008)

Such a nice install!!


----------



## furr (Jul 3, 2009)

killer :thumbup:


----------



## BlsdEsquire (Mar 3, 2010)

Aaahhh, been waiting to see this!! Stellar work as usual!!:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## passat_98 (Mar 31, 2007)

Now where have I seen those wheels before


----------



## zacharys666 (Jan 28, 2008)

Bitchin :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## OVRWRKD (Jul 1, 2010)

That is a fancy setup:thumbup:


----------



## MK4Jetta (Mar 16, 2003)

I would love for you to do my MK6 tdi JSW at some point in the future! Any way with our massive trunks to completely hide everything and keep the space available? Main concern is having the tank exposed or partially exposed. Fantastic job man:beer::beer:


----------



## no vtec 4me (Aug 1, 2006)

looks awesome man, i love your work


----------



## RnB_BTS (Feb 4, 2004)

Wow... this is my favorite so far! Car looks great!

Drew, I really need to get in touch with you reference doing my Eos... yours got me jealous!
-Rob


----------



## unitzero (Jan 15, 2008)

amazing work ! the mrs and myself are looking at getting a wagon as our next car, this and the White one are great examples.


----------



## dorbritz (Mar 9, 2007)

MK4Jetta said:


> I would love for you to do my MK6 tdi JSW at some point in the future! Any way with our massive trunks to completely hide everything and keep the space available? Main concern is having the tank exposed or partially exposed. Fantastic job man:beer::beer:


Lets do it.
with out ditching the spare, not really.


RnB_BTS said:


> Wow... this is my favorite so far! Car looks great!
> 
> Drew, I really need to get in touch with you reference doing my Eos... yours got me jealous!
> -Rob


sounds like a plan.



Thanks again everybody!


----------



## Do Werk (Feb 23, 2009)

That trunk set up is crazy. You truly are an artist.


----------



## MK4Jetta (Mar 16, 2003)

so with her set-up, what made her go with 2 tanks? The kit Im looking at comes with 1 but offers the choice of 1 or 2 compressors. Not a tank option (coming from openroadtuning/ bagyard)


----------



## Wyman (Nov 15, 2001)

Wow, really nice. Drew, your work just gets better and better. All I can say is damn.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

By the looks of the blog, you're on BagYards?

Great stuff Drew! :thumbup: :beer:

Mk4Jetta, I can set you up with 2x 3 gallon tanks if thats what you want/prefer. Just give me a call and I can give you the pricing :beer:


----------



## dorbritz (Mar 9, 2007)

MK4Jetta said:


> so with her set-up, what made her go with 2 tanks? The kit Im looking at comes with 1 but offers the choice of 1 or 2 compressors. Not a tank option (coming from openroadtuning/ bagyard)


I with with 2 2.5 gallon tanks so it would look symmetrical and wanted the appearance of saddle bags.
You can dont have to purchase a kit, you can piece together your own set-up




Thanks Wyman.


----------



## dorbritz (Mar 9, 2007)

Correct, these are the BagYards from Adrocks first set-up. She purchased them about 6-8months ago.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

ahh, word. Top notch work, Drew! Are you going to be free at all today? I wanna catch up on some stuff. :thumbup:


----------



## MK4Jetta (Mar 16, 2003)

Andrew- sent an email your way.:beer:


----------



## dorbritz (Mar 9, 2007)

[email protected] said:


> ahh, word. Top notch work, Drew! Are you going to be free at all today? I wanna catch up on some stuff. :thumbup:


Yep, I have a light week for once.:laugh:


----------

